# Font recommendations?



## Dendros (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm still searching for a nice, high-contrast, crisp font. At this moment I'm using FreeSans in Linux and Luxi Sans in FreeBSD. Both are nice but still seem a bit washed (low-contrast) when compared with fonts in Windows, even with anti-aliasing enabled, sub-pixel order: RGB and hinting set to slight. The easiest way to solve this would probably be to install MS fonts in whatever DE/WM is used on FreeBSD/Linux but I don't want that.

Do you have some recommendations for some good (in the sense defined above) and open-source fonts?


----------



## Cthulhux (Sep 3, 2020)

All fonts are open source, some are proprietary though.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 3, 2020)

To be honest i don't know much of anything about fonts but i've always like DejaVu Sans so whenever the question comes up i choose this one.

Edit: At some point i've also used NotoSans or rather KlokanTechNotoSans.


----------



## Dendros (Sep 3, 2020)

I already have tried quite a few fonts: Roboto, Liberation, FreeHelvetian, Ubuntu fonts and others that I don't remember. But none of them were as good as I would like. 

I dont't like Noto at all.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 3, 2020)

Haven't had a chance to use Work Sans yet.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 3, 2020)

Dendros said:


> I already have tried quite a few fonts: Roboto, Liberation, FreeHelvetian, Ubuntu fonts and others that I don't remember. But none of them were as good as I would like.
> 
> I dont't like Noto at all.



Well, i tried. Might have as well been a good idea. The only other font i remember by name is Dampfplatz and now that probably really won't be of any use to you.


----------



## twllnbrck (Sep 3, 2020)

Im actually using x11-fonts/sourcesanspro-ttf from Adobe


----------

